# Mavs already off to the races again



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

Already blowing away the Blazers. Very impressive offense and D. is doing well to.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Huh?? Just checked out the score and the blazers lead 14-10.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Check the score again*

The Mavs are leading, wait to Shawn bradley starts lighting it up.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

UPDATE: Blazers 35 Mavs 22 2nd qtr
This game is far from over and you get the sense that the Mavs are slowly building momentum right now. Blazers are just blowing up from the field, Bradley the STILT WONDER is bringing down some boards aggresively..
The Diggler will bring the Mavs back, you can see it happening....
we'll see what happens in a few, but this game is GOOD!!!


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Somebody must really be playing some major D. on Nash*

is it Pippen? Nash has not gotten out of the gate yet.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Bradley is starting to light it up now.*

Just made a nasty dunk.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

At the half - Mavs 34 Blazers 38
The Diggler has lead them back, hitting some huge 3-Balls


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Looks like the Mavs are playing really poorly*

and only down by 4.

Nash is 0-5
Finley is 5-12 with 5 TO
W. Williams is 1-6
A. Griffin has 0 across

You can only contain Nash for so long, expect Nash to come out in the second half shooting.


----------



## NBA_Purist (Nov 10, 2002)

I agree, you can only hold this high powered offense for so long


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

Interesting to see that the Mavs won such a low scoring game. Can anyone who saw the game tell me, did the Mavs play good defence or were the Blazers just terrible?


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Looking at the boxscore*

I would say that the Mavs must havbe played some mean defense.

The Mavs had 16 steals, with the Dirkster with 6. No longer can anyone say that Dirk doesn't play defense.

Dirk had 17 rebs and Bradley had 18.

Looked like great defensive effort by the Mavs.

If anyone saw the game, please gives us your input.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

What a solid comeback.

-Petey


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

I watched most of the game (flipped between that, MNF, and the Warriors game). Dallas was playing zone most of the time and it was pretty effective (Dirk is a much better defender in a zone than matching up 1v1, and Bradley also benefited from not having to directly guard anyone). Wallace couldn't hit anything for Portland in the second half and that really turned the game around. Shawn Bradley played very well; probably his best game in 2 years; he was extremely active and didn't bog down the offense. Dirk hit some big shots down the stretch and looked like an MVP candidate. The only bad sign for Dallas was the decline their offense suffered when Nash came out (Avery Johnson was essentially worthless).


----------

